# [dernier recours] Gentoo : j'abandonne pour ce PC ?!

## ultrabug

Bonjour, c'est mon dernier recours avant d'abandonner définitivement Gentoo sur mon PC principal, je ne vous cache pas ma déception  :Sad: 

J'ai des erreurs de compil depuis quelques temps qui ne s'expliquent pas. Aucune carte PCI, juste un proc, une RAM 512 DDR 3200  (memtest86 avec 12 pass = OK). Ma gentoo précédente était ma première alors je l'ai peut etre cassée. Donc je prend une 2005.0 tout fraiche... live cd, et install par ssh !

configs rudimentaires, partoches etc... OK

bootstrap et dérapage ... DEJA !!

```
-I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/ggc-page.c -o ggc-page.o

gcc -c    -O -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/../include \

        /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config/i386/i386.c -o i386.o

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config/i386/i386.c: In function `ix86_expand_builtin':

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/gcc-3.3.5/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:14038: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[2]: *** [i386.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1138, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

PS : meme résultat avec -march=athlon-xp a la place de -mcpu...

cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2191.040

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse pni syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4325.37
```

Infos au départ du bootstrap

```

Starting Bootstrap of base system ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (0/3) Locating packages ]]

 * Using baselayout : >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3

 * Using portage    : >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.51

 * Using os-headers : virtual/os-headers

 * Using binutils   : >=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

 * Using gcc        : >=sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

 * Using gettext    : gettext

 * Using libc       : virtual/libc

 * Using texinfo    : sys-apps/texinfo

 * Using zlib       : sys-libs/zlib

 * Using ncurses    : sys-libs/ncurses

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [[ (1/3) Configuring environment ]]

 * GENTOO_MIRRORS='http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo'

 * PORTDIR='/usr/portage'

 * DISTDIR='/usr/portage/distfiles'

 * PKGDIR='/usr/portage/packages'

 * PORTAGE_TMPDIR='/var/tmp'

 * CFLAGS='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe'

 * CHOST='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

 * CXXFLAGS='-O2 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe'

 * MAKEOPTS='-j2'

 * ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='x86'

 * FEATURES='autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms'
```

Last edited by ultrabug on Thu May 26, 2005 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ultrabug

Si ya des courageux qui veulent voir ca avant sa mort :

par SSH :

serveur : siriusb.dyndns.org

pass : PM si vous voulez m'aider, je vous le donne merci !

EDIT: ok ya caché mdp  :Smile:  merciLast edited by ultrabug on Thu May 26, 2005 9:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sireyessire

1) tu es allé jusqu'au bout du mentest? car ça pourrait vraiment être un problème de ram

2) tu l'overclockerais pas ton athlon des fois...

si jamais la réponse à la question 2 est positive, alors tu as gagné le droit de sortir!  :Wink: 

ensuite, ce genre de ton sur un forum consacré à l'os que tu dénigres passe moyen, tu viendras pas te plaindre si tu reçois des réponses un peu violentes.

et ton mdp + login tu le POSTES PAS !!!!!

par pm, im oki mais pas sur le forum

----------

## ultrabug

Salut  :Smile: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 1) tu es allé jusqu'au bout du mentest? car ça pourrait vraiment être un problème de ram
> 
> 2) tu l'overclockerais pas ton athlon des fois...
> 
> si jamais la réponse à la question 2 est positive, alors tu as gagné le droit de sortir!  

 

1- oui  :Sad:  ma ram est bonne

2- non j'overclock rien du tout  :Sad: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ensuite, ce genre de ton sur un forum consacré à l'os que tu dénigres passe moyen, tu viendras pas te plaindre si tu reçois des réponses un peu violentes.

 

Je dénigres rien du tout, loin de là, Gentoo est la seule Distro Linux pour moi et le restera  :Smile: 

Au boulot j'ai 3 serveurs qui tournent dessus et je bosse toute la journée sur Gentoo ! Ceci n'est en rien un abandon, c'est juste un abandon pour cette machine qui a priori a un réel problème qui m'empeche d'utiliser mon système préféré !  :Sad: 

----------

## mic006fr

Pour être sûr que ce n'est ni un pb RAM ni un pb CPU, downclock les 2 (passe ta ram en 133/266 et fais passer ton cpu pour un 2500+).

Comme ca tu seras fixé !

----------

## ultrabug

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> Pour être sûr que ce n'est ni un pb RAM ni un pb CPU, downclock les 2 (passe ta ram en 133/266 et fais passer ton cpu pour un 2500+).
> 
> Comme ca tu seras fixé !

 

Ah oui très bonne idée merci je testerai cela dès que possible merci

----------

## Faust_

salut,

je viens egalement d'avoir des problemes avec un 3200+ sur une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro 2

memtest86+ passait parfaitement mais certaines compilations ainsi que la conversion de video me collaient des segfault

j'ai installe cpuburn et au test burnK7 tout se passait plutot bien, par contre avec burnMMX une vraie catastrophe, freeze du pc, reboot au bouton et cie

je suis donc alle faire un tour dans mon bios, j'ai du jouer sur le FSB qui etait a 200 (normal pour ce proc) et il s'avere que jusqu'a un FSB de 197 mon pc est parfaitement stable, plus jamais eu de segfault ni de freeze par contre a partir de 198 ca recommence

en gros j'ai maintenant 197*11 (2170.747 MHz) maintenant, soit un underclock de 21MHz, mon proc est reconnu en 3000+ mais sinon niveau perfs je ne vois aucune difference et mon pc passe tous les tests haut la main  :Smile: 

donc un conseil, testes ton pc avec cpuburn (burnK7, burnMMX)

----------

## Enlight

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> je viens egalement d'avoir des problemes avec un 3200+ sur une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro 2
> 
> memtest86+ passait parfaitement mais certaines compilations ainsi que la conversion de video me collaient des segfault
> ...

 

mprime est un bon test relativement complet. Sinon devoir jouer sur le fsb d un ou 2 mhz est une preuve que le bios est _pourri_ s'il y'a un update qui propose une modification de la table chépukoi (ça joue sur les voltages) regarde de ce coté là. Sinon ta mobo supporte "officiellement" le fsb 200???

----------

## ultrabug

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> je viens egalement d'avoir des problemes avec un 3200+ sur une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro 2
> 
> memtest86+ passait parfaitement mais certaines compilations ainsi que la conversion de video me collaient des segfault
> ...

 

Intéressant, merci de ce retour. Ma CM c'est une ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe donc en effet, comme l'a aussi suggeré mic006fr, je vais downclocker tout ca.

Par contre, puis-je savoir comment tu t'y est pris exactement ? cpuburn etc je connais pas du tout  :Rolling Eyes:  J'aimerais bien connaitre ton 'astuce' en détails stp

----------

## Enlight

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*   salut,
> 
> je viens egalement d'avoir des problemes avec un 3200+ sur une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro 2
> 
> memtest86+ passait parfaitement mais certaines compilations ainsi que la conversion de video me collaient des segfault
> ...

 

choppe sur le net l'ultimate boot cd (google avec ubcd ça devrait le faire)

----------

## Faust_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*   salut,
> 
> je viens egalement d'avoir des problemes avec un 3200+ sur une carte mere GA-7N400 Pro 2
> 
> memtest86+ passait parfaitement mais certaines compilations ainsi que la conversion de video me collaient des segfault
> ...

 

j'ai le dernier bios fournit par gigabyte, mais c'est bien lui qui est pourri et ils n'en ont pas refait de nouveau pour ce modele depuis plus de 6 mois

j'ai teste mon proc sur une autre carte mere et il tient sans probleme en FSB200

mais bon je ne vais pas acheter une nouvelle carte pour 21MHz  :Smile: 

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intéressant, merci de ce retour. Ma CM c'est une ASUS A7N8X-Deluxe donc en effet, comme l'a aussi suggeré mic006fr, je vais downclocker tout ca.
> 
> Par contre, puis-je savoir comment tu t'y est pris exactement ? cpuburn etc je connais pas du tout  J'aimerais bien connaitre ton 'astuce' en détails stp

 

emerge cpuburn  :Smile: 

ensuite dans une console tu lances simplement

burnK7 (tu laisses tourner un bon moment (chez moi ca tenait))

ensuite

burnMMX (qui "freezait" le pc au bout d'env 7mn chez moi)

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> choppe sur le net l'ultimate boot cd (google avec ubcd ça devrait le faire)

 

Ok c'est partit merci

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> emerge cpuburn 
> 
> ensuite dans une console tu lances simplement
> 
> burnK7 (tu laisses tourner un bon moment (chez moi ca tenait))
> ...

 

Ben oui mais j'ai meme pas reussit le bootstrap, rien ne compile  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Ben oui mais j'ai meme pas reussit le bootstrap, rien ne compile 

 

oups, effectivement j'avais oublie ce detail  :Sad: 

donc il reste la methode livecd donnee par Enlight, il faut juste en trouver un qui integre de quoi tester

----------

## ultrabug

Wow chui impressioné, l'emerge a marché  :Smile:  Je test

----------

## ultrabug

@Faust_ : euh j'ai lancé burnK7 et... SSH mort apres 15min  :Sad:  kapout hein ... burnK7 qui fait planter = ?

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> @Faust_ : euh j'ai lancé burnK7 et... SSH mort apres 15min  kapout hein ... burnK7 qui fait planter = ?

 

ca peut arriver, moi il plantait plus sur le MMX mais il peut planter egalement sur le K7

essais en baissant ton FSB, ensuite retestes et si ca passe, remontes ton FSB par petits pas jusqu'a trouver la limite de stabilite

----------

## Trevoke

Bon allez Enlight, wall party? Je suis un peu fatigue aujourd'hui, prend la releve  :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   @Faust_ : euh j'ai lancé burnK7 et... SSH mort apres 15min  kapout hein ... burnK7 qui fait planter = ? 
> 
> ca peut arriver, moi il plantait plus sur le MMX mais il peut planter egalement sur le K7
> 
> essais en baissant ton FSB, ensuite retestes et si ca passe, remontes ton FSB par petits pas jusqu'a trouver la limite de stabilite

 

Ok, je vous tiens au courant des que je retrouve la machine  :Smile: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon allez Enlight, wall party? Je suis un peu fatigue aujourd'hui, prend la releve 

 

kezako ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*    *ultrabug wrote:*   @Faust_ : euh j'ai lancé burnK7 et... SSH mort apres 15min  kapout hein ... burnK7 qui fait planter = ? 
> 
> ca peut arriver, moi il plantait plus sur le MMX mais il peut planter egalement sur le K7
> 
> essais en baissant ton FSB, ensuite retestes et si ca passe, remontes ton FSB par petits pas jusqu'a trouver la limite de stabilite 
> ...

 

boulay story : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2019073-highlight-.html#2019073

edit pas de ssh pour moi avant ce soir!!!!

----------

## ultrabug

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*    *Faust_ wrote:*    *ultrabug wrote:*   @Faust_ : euh j'ai lancé burnK7 et... SSH mort apres 15min  kapout hein ... burnK7 qui fait planter = ? 
> 
> ca peut arriver, moi il plantait plus sur le MMX mais il peut planter egalement sur le K7
> 
> essais en baissant ton FSB, ensuite retestes et si ca passe, remontes ton FSB par petits pas jusqu'a trouver la limite de stabilite 
> ...

 

Ah oui j'avais lu ton histoire  :Smile:  Je comprend mieux ! Ben c'est super sympa de vouloir voir pour m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## soliad

tient j'ai le même genre de problème avec un athlon xp 1500+ mais chez moi le passage de 133 à 100 Mhz pour le FSB n'avait rien changé.

Par contre en recompilant mon noyau en choisissant Pentium Pro (M686) au lieu de K7/Duron (MK7) dans les options du noyau les plantages aléatoires disparaissent (j'ai été mis sur la piste par le noyau générique Debian qui ne plantais pas). Mais bon ça m'explique pas pourquoi ces problèmes sont apparus après 1 an de fonctionnement 24/24  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs chez moi le burnK7 plantait aussi assez rapidement mais je vais quand même essayé le burnMMX pour valider ma solution.

----------

## penguin_totof

juste une petite remarque:

au lieu de baisser le FSB pour gagner en stabilitée, on peut augmenter le voltage du CPU (vcore) mais attention a bien surveiller la temperature du truc, surtout si le systeme de refroidissement est un peu juste (rad d'origine AMD ou INTEL)

renseigner-vous quand meme avant de faire ce genre de manip si vous ne l'avez jamais fai, ou si vous n'avez rien compris a ce post...(mais j'en doute fort... :Wink:  )

je ne pourait en aucun cas etre tenu responsable du deces de votre cpu suite a une manipulation de ce genre, blahblahblah...

----------

## ultrabug

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je ne pourait en aucun cas etre tenu responsable du deces de votre cpu suite a une manipulation de ce genre, blahblahblah...

 

J'espere que vous avez tous lu entre les lignes !!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Faust_

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> juste une petite remarque:
> 
> au lieu de baisser le FSB pour gagner en stabilitée, on peut augmenter le voltage du CPU (vcore) mais attention a bien surveiller la temperature du truc, surtout si le systeme de refroidissement est un peu juste (rad d'origine AMD ou INTEL)
> 
> renseigner-vous quand meme avant de faire ce genre de manip si vous ne l'avez jamais fai, ou si vous n'avez rien compris a ce post...(mais j'en doute fort... )
> ...

 

ca depends des cm en fait, la mienne par exemple on ne peut augmenter le voltage que par pourcentage

donc ca se met rapidement a chauffer et pourtant j'ai un gros rad thermalright cu, de la pate artic silver et un ventilo de 92  :Smile: 

en plus c'est sans compter qu'une augmentation du vcore peut impliquer un changement de timing de la ram, ce qui n'est pas forcement interessant pour les perfs 

 :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

Bon après gravage du super CD et boot, je fais des tests de CPU...

Config pas modifiée : Erreur direct au test 1 Leihmer...

Je remet mon BIOS a default : Erreur test 2 (woaaa)...

Je downclock mon FSB a 199MHz : Erreur test 2 et POUF surchauffe CPU... tiens tiens le ventilo AMD c'est de la merde.

J'attend... je downlock mon FSB a 190MHz (cf Faust_) ... et là j'arrive au test 6 avant une surchauffe ! youpi  :Smile: 

Un nouveau ventilo et ca repart vous pensez pas ?

Merci encore a tous pour votre aide

----------

## Enlight

Où ben là ça peut être au choix la température (que dit le bios à ce sujêt?) une alim faiblarde, un chipset qui tient pas le FSB 200 ou pire, mais on va éviter d'y penser.

edit: je note qu'à chaque fois qu'on s'est éxité contre gentoo c'était un problème hardware en fait  :Confused: 

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Bon après gravage du super CD et boot, je fais des tests de CPU...
> 
> Config pas modifiée : Erreur direct au test 1 Leihmer...
> 
> Je remet mon BIOS a default : Erreur test 2 (woaaa)...
> ...

 

tu as quelle temperature dans le bios ?

ton rad n'est pas plein de poussiere, tu as de la pate thermique, ton ventilo tourne ?

sinon un changement de rad et de ventilo pourront peut-etre resoudre le probleme mais ce serait bien d'etre sur avant d'acheter du matos  :Smile: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> edit: je note qu'à chaque fois qu'on s'est éxité contre gentoo c'était un problème hardware en fait 

 

ouai meme constat, elle ne pardonne rien niveau matos cette distro  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

une alim faiblarde est en effet à prendre en compte comme l'a dis Enlight

la mienne par exemple fonctionne très bien si je reste sur les options nominales pour mon CPU et ma ram.

Cependant dès que j'essais d'overcloquer, et donc d'augmenter un peu le vcore par le CPU en a besoin, bam! compil instable, plantages dès que j'en demande trop au cpu.

et pour cause : l'alim n'arrive pas du tout à filer de manière stable le voltage demandé  :Shocked: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tu as quelle temperature dans le bios ?
> 
> 

 

Au repos, 61°... mais quand il est en test, j'en sais rien

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ton rad n'est pas plein de poussiere, tu as de la pate thermique, ton ventilo tourne ?
> 
> 

 

Il est propre et beau comme un tracteur Fiat sorti d'usine... mais pas assez puissant

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon un changement de rad et de ventilo pourront peut-etre resoudre le probleme mais ce serait bien d'etre sur avant d'acheter du matos 
> 
> 

 

Oui en effet, on m'en a conseillé des bien je testerai ca asap ! merci

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> edit: je note qu'à chaque fois qu'on s'est éxité contre gentoo c'était un problème hardware en fait 

 

Beuh  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

61° au repos c'est anormal ...

----------

## Faust_

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 61° au repos c'est anormal ...

 

le 3200+ chauffe pas mal mais la c'est clair que c'est chaud...

----------

## ultrabug

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 61° au repos c'est anormal ...

 

Ouais c kler faut un nouveau ventilo  :Sad: 

----------

## colito

j'ai  un 3200+ 42°c au repos sur ventirad Zalman à 35 euros...c pas un investissement énorme!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   61° au repos c'est anormal ... 
> 
> Ouais c kler faut un nouveau ventilo 

 

+1

Même mon 2600+ (pas barton) qui est d'origine à 2089 mHz est à 62° (avec 26° ambiant), mais en full load (folding...). Pour cause de Zalman silencieux mais limite efficacité (ceci dit le ventirad stock faisait même moins bien).

Même conseil que les autres, underclocker la bête (j'en ferai autant quand j'utiliserai ce pc comme serveur).

----------

## ultrabug

 *colito wrote:*   

> j'ai  un 3200+ 42°c au repos sur ventirad Zalman à 35 euros...c pas un investissement énorme!

 

Ah cool merci, ca me donnera de quoi comparer

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

>  *colito wrote:*   j'ai  un 3200+ 42°c au repos sur ventirad Zalman à 35 euros...c pas un investissement énorme! 
> 
> Ah cool merci, ca me donnera de quoi comparer

 

je suis dans le sud-est de la france et mon 3200+ tourne plutot autour de 47° avec un rad cu thermalright et un enermax de 92

l'hiver, au plus froid, il arrive qu'il descende autour de 42/43° mais ca ne dure que peu de temps dans l'annee

 :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

ici j'ai un 3500+, avec un ventilo 120mm, il est à 33°C au repos (avec changement de fréquence dans le kernel, of course ...)

+

----------

## Faust_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> ici j'ai un 3500+, avec un ventilo 120mm, il est à 33°C au repos (avec changement de fréquence dans le kernel, of course ...)
> 
> +

 

ouai mais ton 3500+ il est grave en 0.09µ nous nos bartons 3200+ ils sont en 0.13µ

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Faust_ wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   ici j'ai un 3500+, avec un ventilo 120mm, il est à 33°C au repos (avec changement de fréquence dans le kernel, of course ...)
> 
> + 
> 
> ouai mais ton 3500+ il est grave en 0.09µ nous nos bartons 3200+ ils sont en 0.13µ

 

Et pis le core a plus rien à voir... tu sors!   :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Faust_ wrote:*    *marvin rouge wrote:*   ici j'ai un 3500+, avec un ventilo 120mm, il est à 33°C au repos (avec changement de fréquence dans le kernel, of course ...)
> 
> + 
> 
> ouai mais ton 3500+ il est grave en 0.09µ nous nos bartons 3200+ ils sont en 0.13µ 
> ...

 

Wai et puis les vrais, EUX ils ont des 3200+ ou moins ! hein les amis

----------

## kwenspc

ben justement plus finement c'est gravé plus ça chauffe non? 

mon prescott il est en 0.09µ et il chauffe!

la seule soluce pour avoir un VRAI refroidissement : la flotte. mais bon...pas donné  :Confused: 

----------

## Ey

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ben justement plus finement c'est gravé plus ça chauffe non? 

 

Non, la finesse de gravure diminue la tension dont tu as besoin pour faire fonctionner ton processeur et au passage la dissipation thermique.

----------

## kwenspc

ouais mais la resistance augmente non?

----------

## kernelsensei

moi aussi il me semble que plus c'est petit, plus ca chauffe

----------

## x4n4x

Moi j'en sais rien mais ca me fait penser a un probleme sur mon pc, un soir vers 23h beeeeeppppppp, les girophares, le hurlement strident, ecran noir, reboot arrive sur le bios 105° !!!! un amd 1700+ operation d'urgence rester sur le bios branchement de 4 ventilo autour... j'eteint une fois que c'est redescendu a 65° le lendemain je reboot et la le bios me dit veuillez verifiez vos reglages la vitesse choisi ne correspond pas au processeur... le fsb etait en mode manuelle et été bien plus haut que d'habitude.... Bon tout cela etait totalement HS mais c'est pas grave  :Smile: 

sinon en temps normal avec un ventirad pourri et un extracteur d'air facon aspirateur qui pompe pile au dessus du proc je suis aux alentours de 49°  :Smile: 

Voila voila  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

euh, je suis pas très fort en physique, mais en logique par contre je me débrouille : 

Pourquoi ce serait la course aux µm entre Intel et AMD (et tous les contructeurs de chip) si plus c'est petit plus ça chauffe ? (sachant que la surchauffe est une des principales raisons de l'impossibilité de faire grimper les fréquences)

----------

## spider312

 *x4n4x wrote:*   

> Moi j'en sais rien mais ca me fait penser a un probleme sur mon pc, un soir vers 23h beeeeeppppppp, les girophares, le hurlement strident, ecran noir, reboot arrive sur le bios 105° !!!! un amd 1700+

  :Laughing:  Il m'est arrivé presque pareil, même pross, même temperature, même situation, sauf que moi j'avais oublié de rebrancher un le ventilo du pross après avoir fait une bidouille  :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

Plus c'est petit moins ca chauffe  :Smile: 

moi pas de probleme de temperature  :Smile:  je suis Watercoolé :p 

par contre je n'ai qu'un athlonxp2000+ ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Plus c'est petit moins ca chauffe 

 

+1

Par contre c'est plus dur à refroidir du fait d'un échange surfacique moindre entre le CPU et le ventirad. Voilà pourquoi les 2 effets peuvent se compenser.

----------

## marvin rouge

Bon les enfants, on arrete de dire n'importe na wak !

plus c'est petit, moins ça chauffe parce que ça permet de diminuer les tensions de seuil. OK. 

MAIS: plus c'est petit, plus on en met sur la même surface. Donc plus ça chauffe. Et si on veut augmenter les fréquences, faut pas trop diminuer les fréquences. Donc plus ca va vite et plus ca chauffe.

Résumé: Plus ca avance, et plus ca chauffe.

Evidemment, y'a des limites. A partir de d'une certaine température, les électrons (ou les trous) ont tendance à faire n'importe quoi, et le semi-conducteur n'en est plus un.

compromis, toujours ...

----------

## Faust_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Bon les enfants, on arrete de dire n'importe na wak !

 

oui comme tu dis  :Smile: 

a frequence egale, 

le barton 3200+/2200 MHz/0.13µ chauffe bien plus que l'amd64 3500+/2200 MHz/0.09µ

tout comme l'amd64 3500+/2200MHz/0.13µ chauffe plus que l'amd64 3500+/2200 MHz/0.09µ

la finesse de gravure permettant d'envoyer un voltage plus faible, le processeur chauffe moins 

apres la course aux MHz fait monter la temperature, c'est une evidence

donc pour en revenir au cas present, ton 3500+/2200 MHz/0.09µ chauffe moins que nos barton 3200+/2200 MHz/0.13µ 

de plus tu as un core bien different des notres ce qui aide encore au refroidissement

 :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Bon les enfants, on arrete de dire n'importe na wak !

 

Ah-haaaa, je regarde.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> plus c'est petit, moins ça chauffe parce que ça permet de diminuer les tensions de seuil. OK.

  De même.

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> MAIS: plus c'est petit, plus on en met sur la même surface. Donc plus ça chauffe.

 

Ah, et donc mon très thermodynamique "échanges surfaciques moindres", il dit pas exactement la même chose, des fois?  :Smile:  Je dirais même que c'est plus précis, reformulons: c'est pas parce que yen a plus au mm² que "ca chauffe plus", c'est parce que c'est moins facile à refroidir. Hypothèse: la production de chaleur est la même par transistor (je m'avance pas trop en disant çà).

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Et si on veut augmenter les fréquences, faut pas trop diminuer les fréquences.

 

Loool, en effet, fini le nawak  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   Et si on veut augmenter les fréquences, faut pas trop diminuer les fréquences. 
> 
> Loool, en effet, fini le nawak 

 ouh là, j'ai complètement rippé, là. Il faut bien sûr remplacer le 2ème "fréquence" par "tension". C'était pour voir qui suivait. Bravo El_Goretto.

hum hum.  :Cool: 

----------

## ultrabug

Euh ca vous dérange si je reviens sur mon topic ?  :Laughing: 

J'ai acheté un nouveau Ventilo chmerk bidule ++ qui va refroidir la bete... J'vais revenir avec mon PC perso \o/ (faites semblant d'etre content plz)

----------

## Faust_

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Euh ca vous dérange si je reviens sur mon topic ? 
> 
> J'ai acheté un nouveau Ventilo chmerk bidule ++ qui va refroidir la bete... J'vais revenir avec mon PC perso \o/ (faites semblant d'etre content plz)

 

on sera content si ca marche  :Wink: 

----------

